# Bike & Trike 'PICTURE ONLY' topic



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*I searched to see if something like this was done before, but couldn't find a related topic.....

with that being said.....

lets fill this topic with all of our collections of bikes and trikes pictures ONLY...

Just pictures, this way we have a topic to scroll through page by page, just looking at dope bikes and trikes without all the b.s. and smileys.*


I'll start with adding my collection of pics now!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*thats all the pics from me: now it's all your turn to share*


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

my boys trike


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

woodland show no chippin or stallin,hoppin 53 inches


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

here we go. my collection.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

S.F.V OLDIES 

sum of our line up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i got more. one moment.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PASSIONATE63, *toyshopcustoms*

nice to see you on here mr linville.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

more to come


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

bad asssss topic :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

THESE ONES ARE FUCKING SUPERB.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

will post more later


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

THIS BIKE IS STILL AROUND HERE IN DALLAS BUT A NEW LOOK MY BROTHER USED TO OWN IT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 22 2010, 08:56 PM~19398158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hooo-lleeee-shit! damn. its mine, and i barely remember it looking like that :wow: think that was my first show with it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PASSIONATE63, *It's Johnny*

whats up johnny?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 22 2010, 01:17 PM~19394301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what where they smoking when they made this


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Dec 22 2010, 09:50 PM~19398593
> *THIS BIKE IS STILL AROUND HERE IN DALLAS BUT A NEW LOOK MY BROTHER USED TO OWN IT
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing that bike years ago at a show I like the new look


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> will post more later
> [/quot
> holly shit where did you find that pic of my bike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> > will post more later
> > [/quot
> > holly shit where did you find that pic of my bike
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro its came along way from 98


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

a few for the early birds.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

S.F.V OLDIES


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 22 2010, 11:08 PM~19399986
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PASSIONATE63, It's Johnny
> 
> ...


nothing much homie, just chillin' enjoying the time with the family and thinking of a few new ideas for the bikes i got coming out.. what's up with you, hope everything is going good with you and the Fam.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Dec 25 2010, 03:33 PM~19419241
> *nothing much homie, just chillin' enjoying the time with the family and thinking of a few new ideas for the bikes i got coming out.. what's up with you, hope everything is going good with you and the Fam.
> *


sure is.
same here,im waiting of the frame to one to be completed and paying for another slowly. also i have my newest project spear mint getting its wheels cleaned up.



giving the other homies a chance to post pics in here before i over load again. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 25 2010, 06:24 PM~19419468
> *sure is.
> same here,im waiting of the frame to one to be completed and paying for another slowly. also i have my newest project spear mint getting its wheels cleaned up.
> giving the other homies a chance to post pics in here before i over load again. :biggrin:
> *


overload, lol thats what this topic was made for Pictures pictures and more pictures. keep em coming


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

DAAM alot of nice bike!!! TTT


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I know there's alot more of you with some dope ass pictures, let's not let this topic dye on us!!!!


Share some pics peoples


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 4 2011, 07:55 PM~19503962
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE BIKES HOMIE!


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 4 2011, 07:55 PM~19503962
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE BIKES HOMIE!


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

my bike 








and a bike i seen at a show


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.HITMAN_@Jan 4 2011, 07:49 PM~19504686
> *NICE BIKES HOMIE!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks wish we still had those bikes


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

heres mine


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO..


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

HERE IT GOES SOME OF MY COLLECTION.
TO LAZY TO FIX THE SIZES.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 22 2011, 12:54 PM~19667470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Fuckn Nice


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 22 2011, 02:50 PM~19667440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of this one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

:worship: sick ass bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 22 2011, 05:23 PM~19668858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 26 2011, 08:24 PM~19707604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this trike back before it had all the custom bird cage parts on it. dont member if it had the air suite up though. :cheesy:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 27 2011, 11:51 AM~19713188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hellyeah dats waSSup....check out da SiSSybar,bigg-badd 818 :biggrin: 
dats a badd-ass 16'


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 27 2011, 12:14 PM~19713350
> *i seen this trike back before it had all the custom bird cage parts on it. dont member if it had the air suite up though. :cheesy:
> *


YEA THIS F'KER HOPS.
NICE LOOKING TRIKE. I HAVN'T SEEN THIS TRIKE FOR A GOOD WHILE AND HES IN THE SAME CLUB AS ME. :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 26 2011, 08:24 PM~19707604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i saw dis trike bouncin in Livin tha Low-Lyfe...
and sum of my members cruzin by :biggrin:


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB-WILSON COUNTY TEXAS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 29 2011, 02:22 PM~19731120
> *i saw dis trike bouncin in Livin tha Low-Lyfe...
> and sum of my members cruzin by :biggrin:
> *


id seen it in like 06 or 07 in lake parries at a christian car show and concert. the children wer fight over who got to ride it and they had some tunes bumpin. saw them take over the show with the air bags in the parking lot.lol. it was also the first lowrider type show id entered with my first lowrider bike.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2011, 09:37 PM~19798273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My primo's bike Ghost Rider.. Now has Ghost Rider the truck..


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2011, 09:39 PM~19798292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*...THEE ARTISTICS BC...* :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Feb 6 2011, 02:04 PM~19802322
> *My primo's bike Ghost Rider..  Now has Ghost Rider the truck..
> *


ive seen the truck!!!nice match!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 6 2011, 02:34 PM~19802518
> *...THEE ARTISTICS BC... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

Built by Ground Scraping Customs 
http://www.groundscrapingcustoms.webs.com/
http://www.youtube.com/user/theblakes07?feature=mhum


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Time to add more pictures to "THE PICTURE ONLY" topic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll post more , anyone else feel free to add- Pics only :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

nice pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

the homies bike from illegal toys


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Natural Born Killers Display???????????????????WTF


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Apr 10 2011, 12:14 PM~20304018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: sooo sick!!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 10 2011, 11:50 AM~20303914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Were you get those side boxes at???


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

nice pics  
alotta clean bikes...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 10 2011, 10:56 AM~20303939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey where did you find this pic? it's my brother's old bike.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

what a good topic.
so many bikes, and so much inspiration.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## DjChey (Jul 6, 2011)

*my kids n my daily drivers*

Just a some simple cruise bike for the streets nothing fancy or show built we love to ride our bike not just built them


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

new pic with the steering wheel on it. more still to come later.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

1st issue of Sprockets Magazine: mounted up on the handlebars of Blue Crush!!!!!
:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

deville said:


> what a good topic.
> so many bikes, and so much inspiration.


yeah dats true...i got sum ideas for my bike


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

...dis pics are old,sum bikes left da club,sum changed...
















































































(danny trejo)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who made these parts?


PedaLScraperZ said:


>


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Who made these parts?


tnt


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

My son's bikes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 390319
> View attachment 390320
> View attachment 390321
> View attachment 390322
> ...



we have all seen theseee.
now where are blue crush pics. :squint:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT for 2012

and a couple pics of my son's trike.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 406835
> View attachment 406836
> View attachment 406837
> View attachment 406838
> ...


two of thes are my fav and shoud have a title shot


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> two of thes are my fav and shoud have a title shot


nope, either one of them are radical cant win


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

anyone know tha name of the trike in the bakground of this pic, anyone got pics of that trike? thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 406850
> View attachment 406851
> View attachment 406852
> View attachment 406853
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

idillon said:


> View attachment 424114
> anyone know tha name of the trike in the bakground of this pic, anyone got pics of that trike? thanks:thumbsup:


looks like "tears of a clown"


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks bro i could only find this picture of it, anymore pics of this out there?


----------



## JohnDoe112 (Mar 13, 2010)

BEFORE:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

AFTER:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stroller (Jun 20, 2011)

http://img526.imageshack.us/i/imageenbg.jpg/ THEE ARTISTICS 805


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image hosting png


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

charlieshowtime said:


> my bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WATCH OUT FOR THAT ''EYE CANDY''


----------



## Cisco_Kid (Mar 26, 2010)

My Trike in the new StreetLow mag


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Cisco_Kid said:


> My Trike in the new StreetLow mag
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Cisco_Kid said:


> My Trike in the new StreetLow mag
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


congrats on the spred looked good in vegas also


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Cisco_Kid said:


> My Trike in the new StreetLow mag
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


CONGRATS BRO!!!..ONE OF MY FAV TRIKES


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Cisco_Kid said:


> My Trike in the new StreetLow mag
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


congratulations homie!


----------



## Galindo1988 (Mar 25, 2012)

my basic trike in the making


----------



## Galindo1988 (Mar 25, 2012)

thats a bad ass trike homie is the trunk all fiber glass?


----------



## Cisco_Kid (Mar 26, 2010)

Nope all sheet metal


Galindo1988 said:


> thats a bad ass trike homie is the trunk all fiber glass?


----------



## Cisco_Kid (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks bro.


schwinn1966 said:


> Congrats!


----------



## Galindo1988 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cisco_Kid said:


> Nope all sheet metal


 sick trike are u going to post the build up


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Some nice bikes in here..


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Cisco_Kid said:


> My Trike in the new StreetLow mag
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


Nice trike n congrats


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

DOOK602 said:


> View attachment 481658
> View attachment 481659
> View attachment 481660
> View attachment 481661


Wow nice bike.
any larger pics bro.


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks homie heres a few ill be posting more up


----------



## Galindo1988 (Mar 25, 2012)

clean bike homie like the pinstripe work on fenders


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

Galindo1988 said:


> clean bike homie like the pinstripe work on fenders


Thanks bro


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> old school pic s.d show back when we first busted out..........
> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

still working on them, they'll be out next spring.. Hopefully


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


>


That's nice


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB
> View attachment 562046
> View attachment 562047


Bike came out sick bro keep up the good work


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Bike came out sick bro keep up the good work


simon my dream bike


----------

